# Best things from America



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

After the bacon, turkey bollocks and mega excesses on other threads I have been wondering 'what are the best things that America has given us'?

Please add to the light hearted list....

1) The Simpsons. So true behind the humour.
2) Car chase movies. Talking of which what was the movie with a mob hitman who sang country western songs, drove a lime green Dodge Challenger or Charger?
3) Harleys. At a certain age buying into the dream is irresistible.

Over to you

Cheers
John


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2013)

Playboy Magazine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2013)

A N. America that is British free...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Cars up to the early 60's and some later, early Indian and H-D, 50's rock n' roll, rockabilly, Chrysler Buidling, Lockheed Constellation, Boeing Stratocruiser, my favourite railroads up to '76, Route 66....B-17, B-24, B-25, B-26, B-29....them USS Yorktowns, USS Coral Sea... Ok, enough..  

Let's not forget that they won Battle of Britain (according to Hollywood anyway, just like they can make tires scream on _ANY_ surface!)....


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A N. America that is British free...



Ummm... 

How about the Jumbo jet that brought affordable travel to ordinary people?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2013)

...and subsequently ruined modern air transportation. That one is gonna cost us at the Pearly Gates.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2013)

Breast implants...


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ...and subsequently ruined modern air transportation. That one is gonna cost us at the Pearly Gates.



Why's that Matt?
I had thought of the 747 as a world shrinker for all the best reasons.


I have another American gem....WD40. I swear by this stuff.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2013)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Breast implants...



Woo-Hoo, yaaaaa baby and the '55-'57 Chevys.

Geo


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2013)

Readie said:


> Why's that Matt?
> I had thought of the 747 as a world shrinker for all the best reasons.
> 
> .



Flying used to be enjoyable and a luxury to experience. Now it is in my opionion that it is one of the WORST experiences one must endure. Perhaps just my jaded view derived from a career of traveling.

Oh and I agree with you on WD-40. Like Hoppe's No. 9 it has a smell that is both wonderful and memory invoking. Love them both.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 13, 2013)

Modesty prevents me from posting my entry.8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2013)

Duct Tape


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 13, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Duct Tape



Dammit was just about to say that

Mustang
Revolver
Repeating Rifle
Colt .45


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2013)

I would say Windex, but I think a Greek would claim That one.

Apple pie, hot dogs and Chevvie truuucks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2013)

Tang!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2013)

female thong bikinis.............


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2013)

Tang?????????? 

waffles
Reuben sandwhiches
Prime rib steak/horseradish sauce

Man VS Food!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2013)

The airplane...enough said...you're welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2013)

The .50 Ma Deuce!  8)


----------



## altsym (Jun 13, 2013)

Readie said:


> 2) Car chase movies. Talking of which what was the movie with a mob hitman who sang country western songs, drove a lime green Dodge Challenger or Charger?


The only movie I can think of with a Lime Green 1969 Charger is _'Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry'_. Another good movie is_ 'Vanishing Point'_ starring Barry Newman in a 1970 White Hemi Challenger, and the best car chase scene EVER was in _'Bullet'_ staring Steve McQueen.. 1968 Triple Black Charger a 1968 Mustang GT epic chase!

Best thing from America would be Apple Pie. Mmmmmm.. Apple.. Pie..


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ah to hell with apple pie. Lemon Icebox pie. Damn Yankees.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2013)

The Gibson Les Paul is the best thing coming from Amerca. I know, I own one 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2013)

Myrna Loy, Lana Turner, Rita Heyworth, Grace Kelly, Marilyn Monroe, Raquel Welch, Scarlett Johannson, Jessica Biel, Jessica Alba, Brooklyn Decker, Stacy Keibler, and many many more. Your very welcome!

Let's see. Just to span the decades....Elvis, The Beach Boys, Lynyrd Skynyrd, KISS, Van Halen, Motley Crue

Orville and Wilber Wright, Eddie Rickenbacker, Billy Mitchell, the B-17, my beloved Corsair, F-86, F-4, F-14/15/16

The Corvette, the Mustang, Chevelle's, anything Mopar, NASCAR

I Love Lucy, Star Trek, M*A*S*H, All In The Family, Dallas, The Simpsons, Family Guy

Omar Bradley, George Patton, Dwight Eisenhower, Norman Schwarzkopf

Could go on and on and on......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Richard Bong, Kelly Johnson, Karl F. Nystrom....and others....no, wait....they're Swedes (or have Swedish heritage) who moved to the B-I-G country in the west, does that still count??


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 14, 2013)

Kentucky Fried Chicken! It's so bad, but it's so goooood. One of the best/worst guilty pleasures, ever!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Haven't had a McD, Burger King OR KFC in 8 or so years.....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2013)

What............ you on a health kick or sumpin?????


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2013)

everybody loves Raymond !


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2013)

Marcel said:


> The Gibson Les Paul is the best thing coming from Amerca. I know, I own one 8)



I have to add the Fender Stratocaster.


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2013)

Breast implants are a tie with France,they invented the first saline implants which means smaller scars..


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't forget Bazooka Joe bubble gum


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2013)

Smith&Wesson,Remington,Winchester,Boeing 707.Ford model T and production line


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2013)

Errol Flynn, Charley Chaplin, Johnny Weissmuller (Tarzan), John Wayne, Clint Eastwood


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2013)

The internet and personal computers...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Behind the Green Door.....


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey Readie, you still out there buddy? I think the answere to your car chase movie question is the 2004 The Punisher. The lime green car was a 1968 Satellite. The hitman's demise was the fact that he brought a gun to a knife fight.

"Best things from America" everybody seem to hitting on a lot of great stuff and I agree with it all.

The Very Best Thing from America: Heinz Ketchup.....period! 

That answere's mostly because I'm an old fart and probably couldn't handle all the women everyone is listing.

Jeff


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2013)

7 December 1941 to 8 May 1945....


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

CORSNING said:


> Hey Readie, you still out there buddy? I think the answere to your car chase movie question is the 2004 The Punisher. The lime green car was a 1968 Satellite. The hitman's demise was the fact that he brought a gun to a knife fight.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Thank you Jeff. That film has been bugging me for years as I could not find the title.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68QmIDeWSX4_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj81dzEIqUw_

Harry Heck

Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's a pic of two USA beauties ( and me)


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

So The Punisher movie is where that skull symbol came from? Always wondered that.


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

Another offering...Gortex.


----------



## planb (Jun 14, 2013)

Texas bbq


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2013)

The Pearl Harbour movie....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Marcel said:


> The Pearl Harbour movie....


 
OK, who let this joker in here! Must have been clunked over the head with a big slab of Bacon or something. There is now a mark on his Visa stating he is not to be allowed back into the States.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> OK, who let this jokler in here! Must have been clunked over the head with a big slab of Bacon of something. There is now a mark on his Visa stating he is not to be allowed back into the States.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> OK, who let this jokler in here! Must have been clunked over the head with a big slab of Bacon of something. There is now a mark on his Visa stating he is not to be allowed back into the States.


I'm thinking Marcel is referring to Tora! Tora! Tora! not that "other" movie that has something to do with 7 December...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2013)

altsym said:


> The only movie I can think of with a Lime Green 1969 Charger is _'Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry'_. Another good movie is_ 'Vanishing Point'_ starring Barry Newman in a 1970 White Hemi Challenger, and *the best car chase scene EVER was in 'Bullet' staring Steve McQueen*.. 1968 Triple Black Charger a 1968 Mustang GT epic chase!
> 
> Best thing from America would be Apple Pie. Mmmmmm.. Apple.. Pie..



I have to disagree - the original 1974 "Gone In 60 Seconds" with H.B. 'Toby' Halicki. Best [email protected] car chase ever - all 40 minutes of it!!! and with a Mustang! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gone_in_60_Seconds_(1974_film)


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 14, 2013)

To quote Band of Brothers, Webster's rant at the Germans, "Say hello to Ford and General f*****g Motors!"
And Greenday.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2013)

F*** Greenday, pansy liberal......I'll shut up now.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Kentucky Bourbon and Tennessee Whiskey.


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2013)

Dumb blondes!!!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 14, 2013)

California girls!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 14, 2013)

Njaco said:


> F*** Greenday, pansy liberal......I'll shut up now.


Freedom of speech!
Liberal, yes, Pansy, no!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Freedom of speech!
> Liberal, yes, Pansy, no!



I meant Greenday. We hates them, we do!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ah, yes.
Catchy tunes though.
I might as well come clean and admit that I supported the Dixie Chicks also.
And C.C.R. with "Favorite Son".
Just sayin'!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2013)

No worries but when I saw a music video by Greenday that consisted of the band making fun of veterans in a museum, I said enough was enough. And the interviews they gave left no doubt......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am unaware of that, I will check it out.
I would never have anything to do with anyone that disrespected the service of our veterans.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

While I love Greenday music I hate their message. Like Rage Against the Machine and Roger Waters. My favorite musician prick. Love his music. Utterly hate his politics. Creedence Clearwater is another dashed band on my totempole of respect. Man don't even get me started. All my favorite bands either were headed up by queens or their politics eventually took them off my 'who-gives-a-****-o'meter".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Kentucky Bourbon and Tennessee Whiskey.



Dammit, I'm ashamed for not having said this!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay then let's get more specific.

Knob Creek Kentucky bourbon whiskey. None no finer. None.


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2013)

Matt you win


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

I win. I win? Yeah I win!? 

Even my wife has never said that to me before. Marry me.


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2013)

UUUHHHHH NO...Only because I'm taken...........


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bashfull. Lucky tells me that is virtue to admired. 

How about the Browning Automatic Rifle. Or the first men on the Moon. Or better yet... the Delta blues.


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah for a short history there's alot out there......


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure is. How about the Microwave oven!!! Now that is life changing.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2013)

It's definitely Jeans for me.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 15, 2013)

> California girls!



"I wish they all could be double barrel guuuuuns..." Sung to the tune of California Girls by the Beach Boys.

Reference from the spy spoof movie Top Secret, starring a young Val Kilmer doing a terrific Elvis impression.

I've got one; Elvis impersonators.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've aways thought that girls were double barreled....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Okay then let's get more specific.
> 
> Knob Creek Kentucky bourbon whiskey. None no finer. None.



Although extremely good (and one I thoroughly enjoy), I have to rate one above that, it's sister small batch bourbon "Booker's".


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2013)

With Shinpachi, though the material itself was already long in use: Hungarian army trousers were made of it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2013)

Microwave Popcorn


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

The Chrysler Hemis! '331, '354, '392 and the '426!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> The Chrysler Hemis! '331, '354, '392 and the '426!


Blah!!
Better still, Chevy 265, 283, 327, 348, 350 fbm, 409, 427 and 454 (with a nod to the 230/250 L6 and the 702 V12)


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey Lucky, what happened to the 413?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Aaaah....true the '413 Max Wedge and Max Wedge Cross Ram!
.....and the 426 Wedge
Wasn't there a Wedge II and III of the 413 or was it the 426?


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been re-thinking the whole thing. While you can't live without Heinz ketchup, there is our ace in the hole. ANHEUSER-BUSH.
God bless St. Louis, Mo. (just went to the fridge, click shhhhhhhhhhhh) OK enough of these and you to can be Bill Hickock in Dodge City.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2013)

Both were wedge-heads, I think there was a "baby wedge" version in a 413...

The mark versions were the 426, if I remember right...I will admit to not being a total authority on Mopar, though


----------



## Readie (Jun 15, 2013)

Destruction...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkmc1FNLInM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0JMVal0cdY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu1ke8bHclA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnCF4kJAzIw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JYXhf5R6xk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE2i08S3YeY_

Nobody does it better.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2013)

Aerosmith



'nuff said....











bacon


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 15, 2013)

Njaco,

Oh yea? John "CCR" Fogerty, Bob "Silver Bullet" Seagar,....etc, etc, etc...........ROCK ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............Yea, OK, Aerosmith works right in there too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2013)

CORSNING said:


> I've been re-thinking the whole thing. While you can't live without Heinz ketchup, there is our ace in the hole. ANHEUSER-BUSH.
> God bless St. Louis, Mo. (just went to the fridge, click shhhhhhhhhhhh) OK enough of these and you to can be Bill Hickock in Dodge City.



Are you serious? Budweiser and Anheuser-Bush are the worst things we have ever unleashed on the planet.

Watered down, tasteless and very poor quality.

Yuck! I laugh when people talk about how good it is. It has hardly any taste. 

Please tell me you are kidding...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2013)

Chris, you read my mind.......


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 15, 2013)

In my house, mass produced american beer like A-B brands are like radioactive substances. These beers on a hot day have a half life of about 10 seconds. And they are totally refreshing!

But don't be too snobbish on European beers. American craft brews are world class. Not cheap, but are world class. And many are at the low price end of the spectrum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Chris, you read my mind.......



Sorry, this may be harsh and maybe I just got spoiled, but I am embarrassed to call Budweiser, Coors, Miller, etc. American. 

I like beer, and drink it often, but never that ****. Only American micro brews, craft beers and European beers in my fridge. I would rather spend more money on quality than quantity.

Besides there are so many great Micro Breweries in America.

Call me a beer snob or elitest if you want. A-B mass produced **** is nasty. Straight up truth...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, I'm one too. IMHO(WIR) beer should never be made from rice.

Yuengling is pretty dam good, and cheap.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 15, 2013)

Good teeth.
Taking care of own's body (with a measure, of course).
Internet (along with Apple II, C=64, Atari).
Motorola (RIP) TI stuff.
R-2800.


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2013)

Only Bud product I like is their Platinum light beer,no weird after taste,6 percent alcohol,goes down good cold


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2013)

Torch said:


> Only Bud product I like is their Platinum light beer,no weird after taste,6 percent alcohol,goes down good cold



Thats the thing though. You can only drink Bud products ice cold. Lowering the temp actually makes it drinkable. If not ice cold the taste would be unbearable. A good beer can be drinken at a warm temperature. Not talking warm, just warmer than 32 degrees. The optimal temp for beer is actually between 40 and 50 degrees. You keep all the flavor that way.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Pals at work, where we have beers from all over the world, say that Shlitz, Schlitz, can't remember, is quite nice....

Eddie Cochran, Buddy Holly, Johnny Burnette, Big Bopper and many others, old school (up to '70-'71) NASCAR, old school hotrods, Kustoms, them there old gas stations, Yellowstone, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon, Milwaukee Roads Hiawatha and Olympian/Olympian Hiawatha, Great Northern's Empire Builder, Northern Pacific's North Coast Limited, Southern Pacific's Daylight Limited, NYC 20th Century Limited and many others....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2013)

All I am saying is Bud is made from rice..............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> All I am saying is Bud is made from rice..............



If you're lucky!! Rumours has it, that it's made from toilet water....


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2013)

We used to call Schlitz "sh!ts" beer,on par with Rheingold.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 16, 2013)

Rice would make a much better beer than Bud!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2013)

Best thing from America is the flight back to Amsterdam 

Just kidding guys, I enjoyed my stay in the USA


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Pals at work, where we have beers from all over the world, say that Shlitz, Schlitz, can't remember, is quite nice.....



Jan, you do NOT drink any American beer from that section of the alphabet - P, Q, R, S, T

In other words.....
Pabst
Piels
Rolling Rock
Schlitz
Schmidts
Strohs
etc......................

They are only made to give a contrast to what real beer tastes like.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2013)

Njaco knows, I teached him to enjoy the proper beers.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2013)

Leffe Brown!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Likewise with American Budweiser and Miller.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2013)

and I don't care what anybody says...Samuel Adams stinks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

What? Did he fart!?


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

peanut butter M&M's !!!!!

brought loads back with me a few years ago when i visited a friend in Santa Rosa California.

in fact peanut butter in general is America's greatest gift to the world !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wash your mouth!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2013)

Njaco said:


> and I don't care what anybody says...Samuel Adams stinks!



BLASPHEMEY!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2013)

Njaco said:


> and I don't care what anybody says...Samuel Adams stinks!


Heresy!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Again, what did Sammy do!? D*mmit!!


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 16, 2013)

(Making himself two Jiff peanut butter sandwiches, he heads to the fridge), "click shhhhhhhhhhhh" (Another geat ice cold Bud Lite goes down easy as he continues to read).

8), Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Wash your mouth!!


you know i am right 'cos i am Gordon F*****G Ramsey i am !


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

The Beach Boys
The Monkees

Surfing lifestyle
Woodstock

The Jeep

Ummmm...there must be more


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

Katrina Law, Mira from Spartacus !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Marilyn Monroe!

Gordon 'F*cking' Ramsey, swears better than he cooks!


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Marilyn Monroe!
> 
> Gordon 'F*cking' Ramsey, swears better than he cooks!



some of my chef's might say the same about me..........!

only when i am not there though !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Your swearing or cooking?


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

not saying !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Must be the temper and swearing!


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

Generosity.

That most American of traits and one of your best.

Yep, that is what you guys do best.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lend-Lease?


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Lend-Lease?



Liberty ships


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Sherman tanks......


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 16, 2013)

Readie said:


> Generosity.
> 
> That most American of traits and one of your best.
> 
> Yep, that is what you guys do best.



What? We gave people $#@! I want it back. Our economy sucks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Isn't that worth a duplicate post??


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> What? We gave people $#@! I want it back. Our economy sucks.



Well, Matt...at least we have repaid you. It took a while admittedly...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Eeerrrmmm.......Aztek, Inca and Maya?

Apache and many others....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 17, 2013)

Blame Spain and Cortez. And the "stolen" Indian land would make a good political discussion. For another forum ofcourse.

We should probably get back on track. I vote good ole USA Corn Dogs and Coke!


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

The automatic gearbox. America's gift to motoring. Developed by FORD too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Because they......never mind!


----------



## Readie (Jun 17, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Because they......never mind!



haha got your there Jan


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2013)

the C-130 Hercules


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 17, 2013)

Readie,
Don't you or anyone else ever worry about the time it took to pay us back. God bless the United Kingdom. You Guy held the line until we put our beers down and grabbed our guns and came a running. Uh, we could talk about the Russian dept.

Now then, I've seen some mighty fine women listed as our contribution to the world. BUT if I had to spend time with another women besides my awesome wife, I would without hesitation pick Betty White.

That's all I got to say about that, Jeff


----------



## Torch (Jun 17, 2013)

Teeth in or out for Betty????


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 17, 2013)

That's bad Torch. I'll bet you're feeling things warm up a little. I meant for intelligent, humorous conversation. Do you kiss your mother with that mouth?


----------



## Torch (Jun 17, 2013)

Ah jeez relax it was a joke,I'm having a crappy day as it is and trying to throw some humor at the thread. As for kissing my mom on the mouth you'll never know, So if you want to continue with this line please go to the private thread and we'll discuss further....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2013)

Some of these have probably been listed already...

Jeep
BBQ
Coca-Cola
Mountain Dew
Corvette
Apple Wood Smoked Bacon
Playboy
Metallica
57 Chevy Bel Air
The Airplane 

Worst things from America...

Budweiser
Texas (just kidding you Texans out there...)
Walmart


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2013)

Just _this_:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQW7I62TNOw_


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Some of these have probably been listed already...
> 
> Jeep
> BBQ
> ...


Add to worst thing commercial TV


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm rather surprised, that my brothers in the big land in the west, has failed to mention Billy Ray Cyrus Achy and his Achy Breaky Heart, I thought that you regarded this an alltime classic....

Either way, what is that......music.....and that mullet!? 

Shay, Climax and Heisler....them there classic logging railroads, some even had big mallet locomotives!

Add too worst: Justin Bieber.....no wait, wasn't he Canadian?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Add too worst: Justin Bieber.....no wait, wasn't he Canadian?


 
Canada is considered part of North America, so the Biebster counts. I wish someone would buy that little dip-scmidt a hat that fit properly!!!


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 18, 2013)

Torch said:


> Ah jeez relax it was a joke,I'm having a crappy day as it is and trying to throw some humor at the thread. As for kissing my mom on the mouth you'll never know, So if you want to continue with this line please go to the private thread and we'll discuss further....



Sorry Torch, I heard about your crappy day over on another thread after I posted. But even so, I was just messin' with you man.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2013)

No harm. No foul, coursning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Canada is considered part of North America, so the Biebster counts. I wish someone would buy that little dip-scmidt a hat that fit properly!!!



And a belt to hold his pants up. While there at it, buy a belt for all those other idiots out there on the streets as well.


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr Pepper. It is truly the elixir of the gods.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2013)

Not the diet version. The real Dr. Pepper. Served over crushed ice. Heaven.


----------



## Readie (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought you were the Coca Cola generation?


----------



## Torch (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucky13 is hitting below the belt with Cyrus and Beiber........As for Coursing,not to worry all is good..


----------



## nincomp (Jun 18, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And a belt to hold his pants up. While there at it, buy a belt for all those other idiots out there on the streets as well.



Here is a commercial that not only addresses your grievance, but features two of my nominees for this thread: Mr. T and Snickers bars.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsNyjuugtMs_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 18, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Here is a commercial that not only addresses your grievance, but features two of my nominees for this thread: Mr. T and Snickers bars.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsNyjuugtMs_




I pity the fool who don't like Snickers!


----------



## Readie (Jun 18, 2013)

The A team how could I have forgotten them 
Dukes of Hazzard too...made me weep with all those wrecked Chargers


----------



## N4521U (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll vote for Snickers..............

and Alka Seltzer!


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I'll vote for Snickers..............
> 
> and Alka Seltzer!



God bless you man. Damn, I hate gettin' old. Uh, MILKY WAY, I just took my dentures out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2013)

Twinkies and M&Ms


----------



## Torch (Jun 18, 2013)

if you go the Twinkies route then you need to mention Devil Dogs,Funny Bones,Ring Dings.frozen Funny Bones are GREEEAATTT.


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 18, 2013)

What happened to Suzy Ques and Cup Cakes? Ah, sqruit, I'm going to go get a drumstick out of the freezer.


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2013)

from someone who works in the industry, the levels of service in restaurants etc in America was amazing compared to most places in the UK.

also takeaway food was much cheaper and much better than most places in Britain


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2013)

The Southern Pacific Daylight/The Lark route as mentioned before, but also Pacific Coast Highway....


----------



## Readie (Jun 19, 2013)

FORD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2013)

Readie said:


> FORD



Fix Or Repair Daily

Found On Roadside Dead


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Fix Or Repair Daily
> 
> Found On Roadside Dead


 
Or my personal favorite, F'ed Over Road Disaster. Wait, I drive a Ford....nevermind.


----------



## Readie (Jun 19, 2013)

'Fix Or Repair Daily

Found On Roadside Dead'

If you think Fords are bad you cannot have had an Austin Allegro....


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 19, 2013)

The Wright Brothers.
Allison 'Watch the Fingers' Hanigan - the only kinky looking sexy red-head with a killer smile.
As said earlier, Aerosmith for their music, and Mr Mrs Tyler giving the World one beautiful elf.
Guns and Roses, excluding the 'Bucket-head' years.
John Fogarty, 
The Doors,
'Uncle Jimmy' aka Jimmy Hendrix
- Although theoretically he chose to accept to be a honoury Brit - as at the time then, the US public didn't seem to like him as much as we did - alledgedly).
B26 Marauder,
NASA (Space Agency subordinate engineers machinsts) generally seen as the truely 'can do' guys (and gals), distillation of near engineering personification of the often vaunted US(A) national ethos.

My US likes, with some unfortunate irony attatched to them though...
M1911A1 M14/M14-1A/Socom CQBR-II (names?) Beautiful, long standing and nearly idiot proof reliabilty, design and battle ergonomics.
- Except when said (and other) firearms are used by delluded/bullied/unstable idiots whom never should've had such easy access to them to commit attrocities with (although for balance, those weapons are usually stolen and/or 'borrowed' from unsecured storage).
Werner Von Braun, sold/told as the great 'American' of Space Engineering.
- He never should have deserved any 'freedom' for his connection to attrocities irrespective of his skills - he was the 'space' equivelent of Jimmy Saville, like Saville was to kids charities, Werner was to space - he should've been worked to death upon his later creations IMHO for karma reasons).
F-111, Polaris also perhaps also Trident, for threatening things to dis-appear quickly, and being much more expensive than initally thought they'd be while yet ensuring peace through MAD. 
- For being at-least part of the reasons why Labour of '56, got rid of many advanced projects, including near total destruction down to the plans and jigs of the TSR2 (except for some parts sections that were stolen and hidden by staff - which became the cobbled together museum piece), most likely due to some un-disclosable contract promises /or long-term mutual support agreements which we still both share.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Fix Or Repair Daily



We say that in New Zealand too! 

Edit: just noticed Razor brought up the TSR2 subject... all I will say is I would love to dismantle every bloody F-111 with a hammer for it's role in keeping the TSR2 out of production...


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 19, 2013)

That'd take more than a lifetime A4K, but enjoyable until bored - a real hard labour of love doing that... they're apparently quite tough, but maybe not as tought as the 'Flying Pancakes' - which could bounce wrecking balls...
erm, add the 
Chance Voight Flapjack to the list too


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> That'd take more than a lifetime A4K, but enjoyable until bored - a real hard labour of love doing that...



Damn straight!  ...And actually I hate seeing anything (esp. aircraft) getting trashed unnecessarily, so would rather dismantle the politicians involved with a hammer!


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 19, 2013)

A lot messier, certainly more fun (albeit in a sadist human animalistic manner.., not that we should condone such ideas to be carried out - dreaming in a 'what if..' manner to do with said hammerings, does warm the cockles 'slightly'), although in todays nanny state and its increasing over-seerage, ....

Apologies, myself the proir in said dreaming 'what if' stuppour, would like idea of Mel Gibsons 'Ransom' foot scene(s) being recreated with GWB(GW II), TB GB, oh and the entire Newscorp Murdoc clan.


----------



## Readie (Jun 20, 2013)

Disney Land with all American razzamatazz...

Mickey Mouse just doesn't sound right speaking French in Euro Disney.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Tom Jerry, Daffy Duck, Bugs Bunny, W. E. Coyote and Road Runner, Sylvester, Droopy and a few others....

Hannah, Barbera....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2013)

Burrrrritos!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Again......USS Yorktowns and USS Coral Sea.... That good, that they're worth mentioning again!


----------



## muscogeemike (Jun 21, 2013)

Velcro and competitive Bass fishing.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2013)

Tamales! Chili Verde!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 21, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Tamales! Chili Verde!


 I hadn't thought about it before, but the title of the post says "America," not USA. I guess that anything from North or South America qualifies.

My first thought upon reading your post was a line from the movie Breaking Away when the kid's father bellowed: "Bring me American food! Bring me french-fries!"


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2013)

Can't think we take credit for tamales. Wish we could.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2013)

Dam, you guys are making me hungry!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2013)

I AM hungry..................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Tequila!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2013)

Great, now I'm hungry with the song "Tequila" stuck in my head!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

.....it makes me happy!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2013)

I grew up in CA. Mex IS American food!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Lookheed Constellation and Boeing 377 Stratocruiser....


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

Clint Eastwood's squint. Steve McQueens bike riding and driving.
Cosmetic surgery and white teeth.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

24 hour shopping chan.....oh who am I kidding!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ouch... that hurt. I would like to pig pile about reality TV, but that is of unfortunately a Japanese origin.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2013)

San Francisco! or has that been mentioned already?
Anchor Steam beer!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2013)

San Francisco would be nice place to live if it weren't for the wacko people. And I agree about Anchor Steam. But only on tap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Milw, SP, GN, NP, D&H, RDG, LV, N&W, NYNH&H, GM&O, WM, D&RGW...


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

Windows 8


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Chrysler Building or have I already mentioned her?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Milw, SP, GN, NP, D&H, RDG, LV, N&W, NYNH&H, GM&O, WM, D&RGW...



Huh?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> San Francisco would be nice place to live if it weren't for the wacko people. And I agree about Anchor Steam. But only on tap.



Touristas are the only ones who notice the "wacko" people.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Milw, SP, GN, NP, D&H, RDG, LV, N&W, NYNH&H, GM&O, WM, D&RGW...


 


Matt308 said:


> Huh?



Milwaukee Road, Southern Pacific, Great Northen, Northern Pacific, Delaware Hudson, Reading, Lehigh Valley, Norfolk Western, New York, New Haven  Hartford, Gulf, Mobile Ohio, Western Maryland, Denver Rio Grande Western....


----------



## Torch (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahh


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Torch said:


> Ahh



You didn't know?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's code for them old colonials old boy, which I forgot, ma bad!


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> It's code for them old colonials old boy, which I forgot, ma bad!



Caught them all out Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yip!


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Shall we smirk with victory or, be gentlemen and make allowances (again) ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Touristas are the only ones who notice the "wacko" people.



I used to live in the bay area. It's folks who live in San Francisco that turn a blind eye towards their own Idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Always a gentleman, sooo...


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

A small smirk then over a G&T as the suns sets and the supermoon rises..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

One does need a wee snifter!


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Absolutely old boy. May I join you ?

A large Bombay Sapphire gin to toast the fact that the sun never set on the British Empire


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hear! Hear!


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Chin chin 

Fancy another one old sport?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't mind if I do old boy!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Always a gentleman, sooo...



I didn't understand that comment until I realized what I said. N4521U I deeply apologize to you if you or any member of this forum took offense to my "turning a blind eye" post. It was only intended as a mindless colloquialism and not meant to insult you. I am deeply embarrassed that I have stuck the proverbial foot in my mouth... yet again unfortunately. Apologies.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey, no offense taken. I lived in Berkeley in the 60's as well. Mario Savio and the whole bit.
No blind eye is turned, it's not really accepted as such but is a problem that is difficult to deal with in a humane way. 

I, and those who choose to live there, think the City is a pretty vibrant place to live. I miss it a whole lot. Anyone here ever had breakfast at Mama's at Washington Square??? Drinks or dinner at Enrico's? Or been to the Moss Distillery? Baseball at The ballpark? Buffalo stew at Tommy's Joint??????


----------



## yulzari (Jun 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> Absolutely old boy. May I join you ?
> 
> A large Bombay Sapphire gin to toast the fact that the sun never set on the British Empire



What! Not Plymouth gin John? ( www.plymouthgin.com )

I thought the sun never set on the British Empire as God didn't trust the British in the dark?............


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Haha..very good John. That raised a rare smile. 

England is known to some as perfidious Albion, implying that she is not trustworthy in her dealings with foreigners.

As if...but, as a good mother country should we taught our colonial children well.


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Plymouth Gin...er yes. What can I say?

Rather have Bombay Sapphire any day.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 25, 2013)

When I was in SF, I hated it. dreary......


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

'When I was in SF, I hated it. dreary......'

Ha...try Clacton on Sea Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Blackpool?


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Blackpool?



A beacon of joy compared to Margate Jan....


----------

